# old guy on a hot tin roof



## shortbed (May 25, 2016)

I posted an introduction and a 'before' picture of my roof job in the introductions. I thought I would take a picture of how it looks with all the tar pulled out. The more I think about it the less I like that new product 'Through the Roof,' which I was thinking of using. I'm thinking now to use a fiber reinforced roofing cement and maybe some mesh.
I try to do all my jobs as if it was my own home. I spend a lot of time on each of them. . . so you know, I've never made a lot of money at this, but . . . I was going to say 'at least I sleep well at night, I used to, but I'm 65 now and well, you guys are all probably too young to know what that means, bless your hearts.

. . . posted a picture earlier, but having trouble loading this one . . . will keep trying.


----------

